# Newbie



## LDtheLD (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello, I am new! Isn't this exciting for everyone??!?! Ha, ha, well, anyway, I'm going to college in Utah and majoring in lighting design. This seems like a cool site so I think I'll enjoy being here!


----------



## Van (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome Aboard ! Yeah fresh meat is always exciting !  
Fire away with the questions we love'em and new insights are always appreiciated !


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 11, 2006)

Darn. Van beat me to saying Welcome, but alas please accept my Welcome to Controlbooth.


----------



## Van (Dec 11, 2006)

Chris15 said:


> Darn. Van beat me to saying Welcome, but alas please accept my Welcome to Controlbooth.


 
Yeah I don't have a life and almost always have a tab open here.


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 12, 2006)

Van said:


> Yeah I don't have a life and almost always have a tab open here.



I tend to read every post, thing is that the time difference means that much of the time I am a few hours later than the rest of you...


----------



## LDtheLD (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes. I appreciate all, no matter whose was first.


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 12, 2006)

LDtheLD said:


> Thanks for the welcomes. I appreciate all, no matter whose was first.



Apologies for the hijack there...


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 20, 2006)

You're new?

****, I read one of your posts the other day and I didn't notice!  

Welcome!


----------



## LDtheLD (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmmm...I shall forgive your overlooking of my newness...this time...
Well, I guess I can't be "new" on here more than once so there won't be a next time...
Just kidding, it's fine.


----------

